
Algorithms, Etc. (2015) - sarosh
http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/algorithms/
======
tildedave
I took Jeff's senior level Algorithms class at UIUC back in 2002. His lecture
notes are really high quality and presented in a very engaging style.
Definitely worth checking out!

He also gave some very difficult homework problems. UIUC lore has one student
noping out in a pretty amusing way:
[http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/pikachu.html](http://jeffe.cs.illinois.edu/teaching/pikachu.html)

------
bschreiber
I'm in his class right now. He's a great lecturer as well as writer. If you
are interested in following along, the algorithms portion of the course is
about to start. He makes his video lectures and course materials publicly
available:
[http://courses.engr.illinois.edu/cs374/sp2018/A/schedule.htm...](http://courses.engr.illinois.edu/cs374/sp2018/A/schedule.html)

------
cjang5
Recently took Jeff's Alg 2 class before graduating last May. Class was a doozy
but his notes are the best I've ever seen.

Great prof!

------
bechap
I have his notes printed as a spiral-bound book sitting on my desk at work.
This course is fantastic and the notes are great as reference material, or
even just as something fun to read.

------
nsporillo
I'm taking CSCI261 Intro to Algorithms right now and happened upon some of his
content while studying for some quizzes. This material is great.

------
david38
I had Jeff for CS423. He is an incredible professor. The assignments were very
time consuming but I learned a ton.

